# ShopTemp's Kingston Taiwan cards are legit



## Costello (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello,

there were some concerns regarding the Kingston Taiwan cards that people received from ShopTemp!
some people jumped to conclusion and thought those were fake ones... well they're not.

I have asked a series of questions to the ShopTemp manager & product purchaser. 
Here are the questions and direct answers:


*1. Where do the carts come from ?*
The Kingston carts are from Kingston Taiwan ( http://www.kingston.com/taiwan/flashmemory/default.asp ) 
They are imported from Taiwan to Hong-Kong, then from Hong-Kong to ShenZhen.

*2. Why is the serial number not correct?*
The cart is imported from Taiwan to Hong-Kong, and then from Hong-Kong to Shenzhen.
Because Kingston is a well-known and recognized brand, importing those cards results in very high import taxes.
The solution that the retailers have found to avoid taxes (the retailer = whoever sells those cards to ShopTemp in the first place) is to remove any original packaging/labelling before importing. When the card is safe and arrives on site on the market, they put the microSD card back into some new packaging. But you still get the real card anyway. Whatever number you may find is not 

*3. Why does the packaging not look good/original ?*
For all the reasons mentionned above.

*4. I found the same cards on other sites...*
The *exact* same cards, purchased from the same marketplace, same retailers, can be found on many websites. Quoting a few:
0shippingzone.com, gamezway.com, ishopvideogame.com, gameyeeeah.com, extremejeux.com, r4ds-ds.com, r4ds-r4i.com, dealextreme (for the legit ones, we believe they also sell fakes), ....... All those shops sell the carts purchased on the Shenzhen market. These are not fakes, these are actual Kingston Taiwan cards. But we don't know if those shops are completely honest. Read next section.

*5. I still think it's fake!*
The card retailers perfectly know that there are fake and legit cards, because they sell both. When ShopTemp purchasers buy stock, they are asked to make a choice: do they want to buy legit cards or fake cards?
- 2GB fake Kingston cards' cost price is quite lesser than the official ones (it varies). 
- 2GB legit Kingston cards' cost price is over $5 (and they sell it for $8 or $7 when bundled with a flashcart. If a shop sells those for less than $5 or $6, these must be fake. Although shops can get a discount price for bulk purchases, for like 1000pcs at a time).
There is absolutely no doubt that ShopTemp purchases the legit ones. The difference between the fake and the legit ones is more than obvious.
I have requested to see an invoice from the retailers to show definitive proof. They said they will make sure to get an invoice next time they buy stock, and they will also be purchasing 1x fake card just to show you the ridiculously low cost price. I will post the invoice just here to show everyone.

*6. Why did it originally say 'Kingston Japan' ?*
It is sometimes possible to get stock of japanese Kingston cards, but they can't have that all the time. It's already sold out most of the time.
If someone has a link for legit taiwan cards vs legit japanese cards comparison, I'll post it here so that people can be made aware of the difference.
But the most important anyway is the SDHC class; ShopTemp sells microSDHC class 2 and 4 cards. Again it depends on stock, sometimes retailers run out of class 4 cards. The information found on the product description page is accurate and updated as they get new stock.

*7. I definitely received a fake. The transfer rate is awful.*
Sadly 0% defect rate is impossible, there can be several reasons why YOUR particular card is not satisfying:
- your card might just be defective, that happens.
- when purchasing large stock from retailers (ShopTemp usually buys 500pcs at a time) retailers will not hesitate to slip in some fake cards to reduce their costs... that's really dishonest from them and particularly annoying for shops which then get complaints from customers.
- the included microSD card readers is not always top quality, to say the least.
If you do receive a fake (again chances of that happening are extremely low), you can obviously contact the support to get a refund or exchange.


So anyway, jumping to conclusions is bad, especially when you are not on site to back up your claims 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Better be completely sure before you accuse someone if you don't want to look like an idiot afterwards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 3 GBAtemp admins (Shaun, Ace and myself) have worked hard to find a completely reliable partner, they are really serious about it and our partnership includes a very important clause: to make business with GBAtemp the condition is that they must sell 100% legit products. No flashcart fakes, no memory card fakes, etc. .

edit: here is an invoice from this afternoon http://gbatemp.net/up/Img_2287.jpg
with details & rough translations... they bought 1 fake card to show the difference.

Any more questions, feel free to ask and I will pass on the demand.

Thanks!


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 23, 2010)

Those were good answers. I trust 'em.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sure they would not sell fake ones especially since they said they will provide proof of purchase in the future and well as taking the time to answer all your questions.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds pretty reliable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As with all these flashcart stores though, it's usually best to buy memory elsewhere, so that you can get the best performance you need.
Bundled memory is usually supplementary.

I just bought two of these Samsung Plus 8GB SDHC (Class 6), I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=918#comment-512017


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It is well-known to many (including me) that Kingston is not a semiconductor manufacturer, in that they own no fabs, hence my overly-brief conclusion seems a platitude. However, simply not owning a fab doesn’t mean that you don’t “make chips”, or you don’t collaborate closely with a fab. nVidia owns no fab but is casually referred to as “making chips” with their logo on it; few bother with the tongue-twister of “the chip fabricated by TSMC containing nVidia IP” in favor of “the chip made by nVidia”.



So generally anything involving kingston is ripe with misunderstandings.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 23, 2010)

Why not sell another brand which is not often faked ?

It's a fact that kingston brand is the most faked brand in china.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 23, 2010)

Still, that does pose problems. Legit Kingston cards have a lifetime guarantee. Whatever you got the card from, you can just send it to Kingston if it's broken and they'll send you a new one.  To do that, you first need to go to their website and input the number.

This explanation shouldn't be on GBAtemp, it should be on ShopTemp. You can't sell a legit card with a fake registration number as a legit card. Also, it's impossible to check if these are really legit; the number that can prove if a card it legit doesn't match.


			
				Costello said:
			
		

> But the most important anyway is the SDHC class; ShopTemp sells microSDHC class 2 and 4 cards. Again it depends on stock, sometimes retailers run out of class 4 cards. The information found on the product description page is accurate and updated as they get new stock.


That's just not true. SDHC classes are for write speeds. When people buy (Japanese) Kingston cards, they do so because the random access times and read speeds of these cards are good. Class has nothing to do with that.

I appreciate it that you try to get the best prices and legit cards, but I won't be using ShopTemp to buy SD cards!


----------



## Costello (Apr 23, 2010)

I have updated the original post, included a bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still answering some concerns.

Maikel Steneker: Class is definitely important because it guarantees a minimum read&write speeds. Why do you think everyone wants to get higher class SDHC cards and everyones asking to know the class? Would they ask if it werent important?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 23, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker: Class is definitely important because it guarantees a minimum read&write speeds.


Odd, unofficial documentation (such as wikipedia) all says class only affect write speed, but the official documentation doesn't say whether it's just one, or both.


----------



## Costello (Apr 23, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> So Point 7 says that we can basically still receive fakes from ShopTemp.
> Obviously not ShopTemp themselves, but...
> Is there no way they can filter out the fakes and simply discard them?
> If I'm paying the price for a legit card, I don't want it to be fake.


there's a difference between "we can" and "its extremely unlikely that we might" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and to answer that question, I amended the FAQ stating that if you receive a fake, obviously you will get a refund or will be able to exchange your card.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 23, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> But the most important anyway is the SDHC class; ShopTemp sells microSDHC class 2 and 4 cards. Again it depends on stock, sometimes retailers run out of class 4 cards. The information found on the product description page is accurate and updated as they get new stock.


Am I reading this correctly, that if you order a microSDHC class 4 you may in fact receive a class 2 instead (presumably at the same price)?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 23, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember that stock is often unboxed and the print on a small microSD is tiny.
I've once accidentally received a Class 2 card when I bought a Class 6.


----------



## Lily (Apr 23, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Remember that stock is often unboxed and the print on a small microSD is tiny.
> I've once accidentally received a Class 2 card when I bought a Class 6.



There is absolutely no excuse for not receiving what you paid for.

Unfortunately with these Chinese shops, it seems that all you get is a constant litany of excuses with few actual solutions.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 23, 2010)

The blog in the link below was a bit long winded but an interesting read if you have some spare time.

On MicroSD Problems


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 23, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, although this blunder was no chinese shop, don't remember what shop though.
In any case, it really was an accidental shipment, in the end they didn't have any Class 6 units in stock, so I sent my Class 2 back to them and got a refund.


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you did not read correctly
*copy/pastes*
*The information found on the product description page is accurate and updated as they get new stock.*
which means if you order a class 4, you get a class 4.
if you order a class 2, you get a class 2...

and RupeeClock, IMO that shop should give you a refund or exchange your card, that's unacceptable....
the difference between class 6 and class 2 is quite important.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from the colour (would obviously prefer black to match my flashcarts and the DS slot), these look interesting and the price looks pretty damn good. I found the same ones listed on a diff site that deliver to Oz, but the price is approx AU$58 compared to your pricing of approx AU$27 = huge difference!
Anyone know of a site that will deliver to Oz?


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2010)

I've heard of those SAMSUNG ones, I told ShopTemp to try and look if they can find these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they will definitely be more expensive than the Kingston/Sandisk ones though.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 24, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I've heard of those SAMSUNG ones, I told ShopTemp to try and look if they can find these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it does look to be an excellent microSD for getting the best performance out of any flashcart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, except R4s, they don't do SDHC, LOL.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I brought a 2GB non HC version from Sainsbury. They were half price. Works well in the old R4.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 24, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it part of the same Plus range, white microSD?


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 24, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it was not the plus it was the class 4 range, still light grey colour. Crystal benches at around 6.5MB/s.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 25, 2010)

Seeing that Shoptemp hasn't posted how to distinguish a Real Kingston from fake, i thought i'd post my own picture.






I'll try to find the packaging guys. Pictures say more than a thousand words. 
EDIT: i'll look for a taiwanese kingston as well.. I know i have one somewhere...


----------



## Costello (Apr 25, 2010)

fgg: that picture isn't representative/interesting/true at all... have you read all the posts above? 
especially Rydian's...


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 25, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> fgg: that picture isn't representative/interesting/true at all... have you read all the posts above?
> especially Rydian's...


Yeah, well, more like skimming throught them... But if they do throw a fake card into the order and you do accidentally ship one, I think by comparing a fake card with a real one, people can distinguish if they have a fake or not. Also, whereabouts is that picture false?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2010)

The article I linked points out that the official kingston cards don't have the splits on the D, whereas sandisk and some other brand cards do, so it's an easy way to spot a fake, or at least a "ghost shift" card, which the article explains the origins of.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 25, 2010)

Someone know a tool to read the CID of the microSD card ?
Should be a great help to identify fake from genuine cards.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 26, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Someone know a tool to read the CID of the microSD card ?
> Should be a great help to identify fake from genuine cards.


Can you do it from Explorer?
Like, right click, and look through hardware properties?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 30, 2010)

I took a while, but I got my Samsung Plus 8gb Class 6 in the mail!

And well, honestly it's just awesome, it performs even better than my old 8gb Sandisk.
Things such as scrolling through the menus on Platinum, much better now.

Highly recommend it.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad you like it...


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (May 1, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I took a while, but I got my Samsung Plus 8gb Class 6 in the mail!
> 
> And well, honestly it's just awesome, it performs even better than my old 8gb Sandisk.
> Things such as scrolling through the menus on Platinum, much better now.
> ...


Thanks for the "review".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Short 'n' sweet...just how I like my ladies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now to see if any of my relos over there want to by a couple for me and send them over (only been able to find one site that ships to Oz, but at double the price of UK pricing).


----------



## bollocks (May 3, 2010)

all Kingston "made in Japan" cards are just relabelled Toshiba anyway... the same cards are sold under maybe a dozen other brand names around the world. I dunno why people have this attachment to Kingston in particular. 

hell, Taiwanese class-6 cards from Transcend or A-Data are better than any class-4 Kingston - if the cards are imported from Taiwan anyway, why not sell those?


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## eponie (May 6, 2010)

bollocks said:
			
		

> all Kingston "made in Japan" cards are just relabelled Toshiba anyway... the same cards are sold under maybe a dozen other brand names around the world. I dunno why people have this attachment to Kingston in particular.
> 
> hell, Taiwanese class-6 cards from Transcend or A-Data are better than any class-4 Kingston - if the cards are imported from Taiwan anyway, why not sell those?



I used Transcend 8gb class 4 micro sd in my palm centro. It was fine for a year until one day I found the data is all gone, left nothing but my broken heart, make me really want to spit on that Lifetime Warranty mark. This time I got Kingston for my dsi as my friends suggested. Let's see if it is really better.....


----------



## Joe88 (May 6, 2010)

my old kingston was made in japan, it died and kingston replaced it for free but they sent a taiwan one back


----------



## Mantis41 (May 6, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I took a while, but I got my Samsung Plus 8gb Class 6 in the mail!
> 
> And well, honestly it's just awesome, it performs even better than my old 8gb Sandisk.
> Things such as scrolling through the menus on Platinum, much better now.
> ...


Thought you would like the sammys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One thing to watch is the power consumption. The standard SD (i think) are rated up to 80mA and SDHC are rated up to about 200mA however some high speed cards have been reportedly measured drawing close to 450mA under load. Not sure how this would translate in overall power consumption for the DS.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 8, 2010)

The Kingston that came with my $6 R4DS seems to be legit, it performs just fine.
The USB adapter bundled with the R4DS is very slow though, don't mistake the microSD being slow because of that.


----------

